# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Крыжополь. Миф или реальность? :)

## Vanya

Продублирую пожалуй темку...

Что же за город такой, Крыжополь 

*Ответы на mail.ru:*

Крыжополь (укр. Крижо́піль) — посёлок городского типа в Винницкой области Украины, административный центр Крыжопольского района.

Не "пль",а "поль".От слов "крыж" - крест и "полис" - город.Так же образовывались названия Севастополь,Мариуполь,Карг  ополь и т.п.

Это выдуманная планета, у Кира Булычёва!

В Винницкой области город Крыжополь есть.Я в нём реально была,потому стопроцентно тебе говорю- он существует!

Крыжопль оправдвает своё название, особенно её оправдываю крыжопльские дороги
Руки прочь от Крыжопля !! 
... гоняли за поставками конопли и атакой на крыжопль, но он устоял....В Хохляндии ещё не то могут придумать

*С одного из форумов:*

_ой ,расскажи ,плиз ,про этот город я лично впервые слышу .....и я думаю что я не одна!!!!_

_ну и название. неповезло крыжопльцам. туда путёвка наверно беспл_
_
название жжот.
круче бобруйска.

не был, но из-за названия съездил бы._
_
Да,млин названиеце!!
Прикиньте,существует ведь наверное КРЫЖОПЛЬСКАЯ БРАТВА!!!!!!!!_ :lol:

_А как туда даехать................._ :ah:  :lol: :lol:

_это не город это деревня. до туда доехать мона на поезде,а потом еще вплавь по реке._ 
_
Проезжал через Крыжопль, когда на машине в Молдавию ездили. Крыжопль оправдвает своё название, особенно её оправдываю кржопльские дороги. По-моему лучше бы машина шла по шпалам в гору... Крыжопль это хохляцкий... хохляцкое.. ну вообщем это что-то находится на Украине) Так что поход длинный у вас получится )_

_а я там был! там на самом деле очень круто, а ещё там много растаманов_

----------

